# Good Grief!



## Scott (Jun 8, 2006)

Did anyone know there is aComplete Idiot's Guide(R) to the Book of Revelation ?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 8, 2006)

How idiotic.


----------



## Richard King (Jun 8, 2006)

Does the title refer to the reader or the author?


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 28, 2006)

So, how come Tim LaHaye didn't get on this _title_ first?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> So, how come Tim LaHaye didn't get on this _title_ first?



Or Hal Lindsay (sp?) for that matter?

_J. Sulzmann_


----------



## jfschultz (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaybird0827_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> ...



Maybe they did not want to have a title that confrimed the value of their theology.


----------



## puritan lad (Jun 28, 2006)

I once had a Dispensationalists tell me that Tim LeHaye was "one of the greats of Christian Fiction". He was shocked when I agreed with him.


----------



## Theoretical (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puritan lad_
> I once had a Dispensationalists tell me that Tim LeHaye was "one of the greats of Christian Fiction". He was shocked when I agreed with him.


----------

